# Have I been hacked???



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

for some reason my hotmail just sent me this.

From: [email protected]
Sent: 25 January 2010 21:51:45
To: *******@hotmail.com

Attachments: 2 attachments | Download all attachments (2.5 KB)
ATT00001 (0.3 KB), RE.mht (2.2 KB)

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY.

YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE.

Delivery to the following recipients has been delayed.

****@********.freeserve.co.uk

--Forwarded Message Attachment--
From: ******@hotmail.com
Subject: RE:
Date: Mon, 25 Jan 2010 09:49:06 +0000

Hello,friend,
how are you those days? i hope you have happy new year!
i will tell you a good news,i bought a notebook from this site,it is orignal,very cheap price,fast shipping ,you can check it www.ynchenxi.com ,they also sell tvs,mobilephones,cameras,gps and so on
thanks
best regards

Mark


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes you have, happened to me before Christmas.

Change all your passwords just in case.

And check your sent items it has probably been sent to all your contacts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

95% chance you haven't, but change your password just in case.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

My hotmail password?


Mark


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes mate


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks like someone probably spoofed your e-mail address as sender when sending out some spam e-mails. They don't need to login to your account to do that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_job


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, ideally any passwords for other things which are viewable in your hotmail messages and/or any passwords for sites which use your hotmail account email address and shared the same password as the hotmail one.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep. Check sent items if there's nowt in there it's probably nothing to worry about.. Change password though and probably your security question password reminder thing.

The links tries to get you to pay a small amount on a credit card. If you don't do it there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

grantwils said:


> Yep. Check sent items if there's nowt in there it's probably nothing to worry about.. Change password though and probably your security question password reminder thing.
> 
> The links tries to get you to pay a small amount on a credit card. If you don't do it there's nothing to worry about.


You clicked the link:doublesho:doublesho

You got bigger bollx than me :lol:

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

There is no risk clicking *any* link as long as you don't download, then run the file. However intrestingly when people get viruses on their computer and you ask them, they didn't click anything, so they say.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

mwbpsx said:


> You clicked the link:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> You got bigger bollx than me :lol:
> 
> Mark


I know I'm well protected and I know not to install anything etc. I didn't click your link but I've recieved e-mails like this before recently. IIRC apparently the chinese hacked hotmail earlier this year. Might be unrelated though. You'd be amazed how many people click on things like this and put their credit card details in.



G220 said:


> There is no risk clicking *any* link as long as you don't download, then run the file. However intrestingly when people get viruses on their computer and you ask them, they didn't click anything, so they say.


Yeah like my brother-in-law. Heard that one before. If you didn't click anything how come the last thing in your internet history when I got your computer to fix was "sleeping sex teens"


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

G220 said:


> There is no risk clicking *any* link as long as you don't download, then run the file. However intrestingly when people get viruses on their computer and you ask them, they didn't click anything, so they say.


Best one from one of my clients:

"Is it true you can get a virus on your computer by leaving your screen on at night?"

So hard not to laugh. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Thing is you tell them "no that is not possible" and they ignore what you say anyway.


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

G220 said:


> There is no risk clicking *any* link as long as you don't download, then run the file. However intrestingly when people get viruses on their computer and you ask them, they didn't click anything, so they say.


Everything online is risky 

Clicking can confirm the email address is an active one. Clicks can be tracked and the fact that you clicked through confirms to the spammer the acount is active, which can then result in more spam

A ligitimate example for tracking clicks is ipoints they track the clickthrough rates when they send out a promotional email to allocate points to members


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

G220 said:


> Thing is you tell them "no that is not possible" and they ignore what you say anyway.


I really felt like saying "Yes, always switch off your screen when you are not at the computer so they can't see what they are doing."

The problem with that is that they would of believed me.:lol:

But I said it wasn't possible and they did take it in and went back to their friends and told them that they were stupid.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Well I dont deny accidentally visiting porn sites but I thought AVG and Zone Alarm would protect me :doublesho And Ive not downloaded anything :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

I disagree with the statement that "Everything online is risky".

Re the emails, well, that is a bit of an urban myth and many security experts have since backed up the fact that not many are geared up to use the fact you requested a specific link to confirm an email -- usually the links go to hijacked webservers and infected systems with webservers, this is why if you click the link a few weeks down the line, it probably won't exist.

If the link is quite clearly bogus, of course, don't click, but nothing serious will happen from clicking as long as you don't download, for the most part.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

BTW Nothing in my sent box


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

G220 said:


> There is no risk clicking *any* link as long as you don't download, then run the file. However intrestingly when people get viruses on their computer and you ask them, they didn't click anything, so they say.


I don't think that is technically correct. What about drive-by-downloads or infected infected graphic files?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, someone has just spoofed your email address in all chances, hence why I said 95%. I've had probably in excess of 20 of these on my hotmail account. I haven't changed my password.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

p3asa said:


> I don't think that is technically correct. What about drive-by-downloads or infected infected graphic files?


That is why I wrote *any*. You are talking a fraction of a percentage of that happening, the biggest JPEG security exploit I can think of was in 2005 and also patched then too (iirc), if you haven't updated since then well you deserve to get infected.

If these were so possible then corporate networks/environments would never cope as you would get disgruntled employees deliberately visiting these sites and so on. Website hacking would be very high and hackers would take over popular websites then push catastrophic viruses through them. I can't think of any instances of this happening (that is, without user intervention).

I haven't come across any of these in 6 years of heavy (and I really do mean heavy) computer usage and internet browsing which has affected me.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

mwbpsx said:


> accidentally visiting porn sites


Hate it when that happens


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Similar thing happened to the wife last week.
She had an Email, supposed to be from UPS and it said that an item has been undelivered, please click here to view the status.


Guess what she clicked on the link (doh)
when I came in from work and she mentioned it I had a look, yeah, she clicked on the link OK, 4 bloody times. 
There was 4 .exe files on the desktop, bet you can guess what they were.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> Similar thing happened to the wife last week.
> She had an Email, supposed to be from UPS and it said that an item has been undelivered, please click here to view the status.
> 
> Guess what she clicked on the link (doh)
> ...


Antivirus solutions? :lol:


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

If you look on hotmail support at http://windowslivehelp.com/ you will see its happened a lot recently

Most often it sends the email then deletes your contacts and changes your mail filters in hotmail so that everything gets deleted

Hotmail support can maybe get your contacts back if needed


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

jamest said:


> Antivirus solutions? :lol:


Macbook :thumb: :thumb: haven't got any Antivirus Solutions.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> Macbook :thumb: :thumb: haven't got any Antivirus Solutions.


I was saying that was the exe's were. :wave:

Fake antivirus programs are very good ways of getting people to install it.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

jamest said:


> I was saying that was the exe's were. :wave:
> 
> Fake antivirus programs are very good ways of getting people to install it.


Oops, dunno what they "were" trashed them straight away


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Also check your 'reply-to' address in your Hotmail options, if you've been compromised they usually direct your reply mail somewhere else so you don't clock there's a problem.


----------

